# NitrIte 0.50



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

A 70 gallon tank with two 5.5-6" golds and a penguin 330, why the hell isn't my NitrItes going now? as first I thought maybe still not fully cycled, etc. But it has been like that for 1 month now-NitrIte (0.50). Could it be that my filter isn't holding enough beneficial bacteria because it is not big enough, i.e. the 2 bio-wheels are too small for such a tank?

Or what could be the reason, I got fedup with 2 water changes every week since it doens't seem to work at all, nitrite is still high, so I shifted back to once a week water changes. How can I do to lower that?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If Im reading this correct....Tank has been set up for a month and you have been doing water changes twice a week, than I would say your tank is not cycled.
Do you have nitrates?
I would test for nitrAtes and stop doing water changes until your tank is fully cycled. 
Here is what I think is happening if you have nitrates:
You were doing water changes before the tank was fully cycled. This was lowering the amount of ammonia and nitrAtes in the tank and as a result, the bacteria populated at a lower rate. Now you have started doing water changes weekly and have overloaded the current bioload.
Quit with the water changes until you have ammonia and nitrItes.

If you do not have nitrAtes, then you tank has never fully cycled.

Also, I would add another filter...an ac500 or emp400. That will bring your turnover up and give the bacteria more area to populate. I dont think that is your problem though but it will help with fish as messy as piranhas.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

This tank has been running for almost 3 months and I have very High NitrAtes as well off the chart, amonia was always zero. But like I said my NitrIte won't go lower than .25, if went to .25 it would just go back to .50 again.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i have problems with nitrates, and nitrites. ha. sounds like we have the same problem.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

try bio spira and if you still have a problem then you probably need more biological filtration.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

> you probably need more biological filtration


I think you're right Akio.

Although the Marineland webpage does reccomend the 330 model for aquariums up to 70 gallons, piranha are notorious for being extremely messy fish. 
I think '70 gallons' refers to tanks with fish like guppies. :smile:

My guess is that your filter cannot adequately clean the large volume of water in your tank and the mess made by your fish. Afterall, I have a Emp. 280 on a 29 gallon and it's merely adequate.

You may need another filter, or a more efficient filter such as a canister filter holding a larger volume of media than a hang-on-back filter.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep looks like only around 5X turnover in the tank which is pretty low for P tanks. Get another Emp. 330 and that should help.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

very true guys...thanks a lot for the advices I too think I am under bio filtered. I need more filtiration or media and AC500 would be a nice addition to the 75 gal. Yo Emjay got any cheap filters you want to sell? I might come and pick it up along with your RBP


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ummm not really kouma, i wish i had a few extra. all i got is 2 ACMINI's, thats are in, well, working condition, though one doesn't look too good with madd calcium building up on it.

where did you get your spilo's/rhom's from kouma? im thinking of getting a small solitary fish after my reds.

basicly i wanna empty my tank, clean it out completly, then move it if need be. then refill it and establish it again hoping that i'll solve my high nitrates and nitrites problems. then add a new fish a few weeks after that.


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

Ya i have the same problem. 0.5ppm. my tank is about 2.5 weeks old. i have one red belly in a 20 gallon. i have 2 live plants and usually feed feeders and crickets and bloodworms. i have cycled out 30% of the water twice so far. what should i do?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> Ya i have the same problem. 0.5ppm. my tank is about 2.5 weeks old. i have one red belly in a 20 gallon. i have 2 live plants and usually feed feeders and crickets and bloodworms. i have cycled out 30% of the water twice so far. what should i do?


 Try bio spira also it actually does cycle a tank in a few days unlike all the other products out there Ive tried. what kind of filter?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

i have a top fin power filter


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

How many gallons per hour does it filter?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

100 gallons per hour in a 20 gallon tank


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

mine does 330 gals/hour for my 70 gallong tank-330 penguin bio-wheel.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

adding some easy to grow live plants live java ferns would also help.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> 100 gallons per hour in a 20 gallon tank


 That sounds like enough filtration as long as your filter has some sort of biological filtration with the mechanical/chemical filtration which Im pretty sur eit does. Im pretty sure that your tank isnt fully cycled so use bio spira Ive tried other companies and none of the other companies actually worked for me. Its located in the refrigerator at your pet/fish store.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> mine does 330 gals/hour for my 70 gallong tank-330 penguin bio-wheel.


 That should be enough filtration with only two 5 inchers in there. Im pretty sure your tank isnt cycled so try the bio spira also and if it doesnt work get another filter.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> mine does 330 gals/hour for my 70 gallong tank-330 penguin bio-wheel.


 That is pretty low turnover for a P tank. I believe the rule of thumb is to try to get at least 10X turnover.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I might add an AC300 or 500 in there..thanks for the advice guys..Bio-Spira is not sold in canada


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sccavee said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > mine does 330 gals/hour for my 70 gallong tank-330 penguin bio-wheel.
> ...


 I feel it should be enough because he only has 2 5 inch fish in there unlike most people which have 4 or 5 5 inch pygos so he shouldnt need as much filtration.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> I might add an AC300 or 500 in there..thanks for the advice guys..Bio-Spira is not sold in canada


 sucks.... You might be able to order some online but Im not sure if itll stay cold enough since it needs to stay refrigerated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> 100 gallons per hour in a 20 gallon tank


 That's actually very low.
The Aquaclear Mini does 100gpm and that's for 10 gallon and smaller tanks.


----------

